# Frankenstein display build. Part one planning and armature



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

I decided to build an elaborate Frankenstein display. This will be an involved project, done in multiple parts. This is step one which is, planning and starting the armature. I do hope you will follow the progress.


----------

